# Smackdown 9/21/12 + WWE SMS/Superstars spoilers



## SAS21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds really interesting so far. Good to see Sandow go over Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * Kane vs. Damien Sandow is next. Bryan is on commentary during the match. Sandow defeats Kane due to a distraction from Bryan. Bryan takes both tag team title belts and walks up the ramp.


:yes :yes :yes

Big win for Sandow, actually surprised he got it. Kane and Bryan are one of the hottest things in WWE right now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Edge out of nowhere..

I guess Kane forgot Edge attempted to kill his father? That feud last pretty long for them just to forget about their differences already.

Damien defeats Kane? Whoa.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Bryan/Kane segment and Sandow beating Kane. I'll defiantly be watching that. *


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Already looks better than RAw


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the first post updated

I don't see Del Rio getting a rematch now
also i wonder what will be the mainevent now with the tag team match already done earlier??


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the fox said:


> the first post updated
> 
> I don't see Del Rio getting a rematch now
> also i wonder what will be the mainevent now with the tag team match already done earlier??


Wade Barrett


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> * Edge opens the show to a big pop. He cuts a promo about being back and plugs some upcoming projects including SyFy’s Haven. Edge starts dissing Kane and Daniel Bryan for hugging each other. He’s quickly interrupted by Daniel Bryan to a surprising positive reaction. Bryan mocks Edge and tells him to go back to home and get back to acting. Good back and forth segment with them doing a promo. Kane came out and got into it with Bryan. Edge asked Kane what happened to the big red monster he used to know. Kane hugged Edge. This upset Bryan and out came Damien Sandow. Edge told him to shut up and they argued. Booker T came out and booked Kane vs. Sandow.
> 
> * Damien Sandow beat Kane when Daniel Bryan distracted him at ringside.
> 
> ...


They said the main event has already been tapped, I wonder who's in a hurry to justify this perhaps never seen before situation.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

^^^^^^^^
strange!


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

Pasab said:


> They said the main event has already been tapped, I wonder who's in a hurry to justify this perhaps never seen before situation.


- Lilian Garcia announced the main event for tonight. It looks like they are taping it early tonight since the dark match is advertised as Randy Orton vs. Del Rio vs. Sheamus for the title.
wrestlingattitude.com


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mcyntire & Mahal on this show? Interestjng


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha Aksana


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Back from break, and Bryan is looking for Kane backstage. He finds him, and the bicker back and forth before they see Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes walking by. Kane and Bryan challenge them to a match. Sandow and Rhodes just walk away.
> 
> * Brodus Clay defeated Heath Slater via disqualification after Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre interfered and jumped Brodus.
> 
> ...


a dark match or they will wrestle twice?
i am confused by the spoilers


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Team Friendship taking over Smackdown.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad that Cesaro got rid of Aksana's worthless ass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Sandow movement is well on its way.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Sandow and Rhodes team? :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :yes :yes :yes
> 
> Big win for Sandow, actually surprised he got it. Kane and Bryan are one of the hottest things in WWE right now.


Good win for Sandow, but it's not surprising imo with how they've been booking him. Kane and Bryan may be one of the hottest things in the WWE right now in terms of popularity, but they're midcarders now as the Tag Team Champions and the loss fits right into their storyline. That's why Bryan lost to. Still Sandow profits and that's good. The man still hasn't been pinned or submitted yet, and that's what matters.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

McIntyre returns to TV?

Daniel Bryan is officially a face.

Tag Team Championship match is going to end the show?

This looks like a good episode.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

_* Santino Marella defeated Antonio Cesaro with the Cobra after a distraction from Aksana backfired. After the match, *Cesaro says "we're finished" in five languages to Aksana*. _

:lmao :lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

Where do you guys find out the spoilers?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Good win for Sandow, but it's not surprising imo with how they've been booking him. Kane and Bryan may be one of the hottest things in the WWE right now in terms of popularity, but they're midcarders now as the Tag Team Champions and the loss fits right into their storyline. That's why Bryan lost to. Still Sandow profits and that's good. The man still hasn't been pinned or submitted yet, and that's what matters.


Yeah, I know. It's not like he beat Cena or something, but it's a pretty big win considering how long he's been in the company and what he's done up to this point.

I don't like the fact that Kane and Bryan vs Sandow and Rhodes is scheduled for tonight, though. I had a feeling that would happen at some point, and maybe they'll get their win back. I really hope Cody and Sandow don't form a tag team and win the titles because when they break up, one of them will completely fall off the map and the other will do great, and I'd be fine if Rhodes was the one to fall off but I'm not convinced yet.

Cesaro dumping Aksana is good too. I don't have any interest in Cesaro but his matches will certainly be better if he doesn't have a valet who's constantly being distracting for no good reason. That's one reason I find it insanely difficult to enjoy Dolph Ziggler matches, knowing how much focus they put on Vickie's ugly fucking dog face.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

That Aksana/Cesaro moment seems totally out of the moment and honestly seems like something that won't make it to TV, although I could be wrong.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> _* Santino Marella defeated Antonio Cesaro with the Cobra after a distraction from Aksana backfired. After the match, *Cesaro says "we're finished" in five languages to Aksana*. _
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Ugh, such a bad move.

Why split them up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sounds like an...interesting show so far.

I might have to check out Ryder/Gabriel from SMS.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't sound bad at all. Will definitely check out this episode.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

So who took over the WWE? The tag team division is interesting again.

Sucks Barrettt is not on. Why have him on SD promo?


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, at least they're trying with the Tag team division. It doesn't sound too bad and hell, they had Edge on there...I might give it a glance when the time is right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tag title match as the main event? FUCK YES!


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Wait a second, so Daniel Bryan and Kane take up half the friggen show? Well this is a Smackdown I'm not going to watch. I like Daniel Bryan, I like Kane, but I don't want to watch them take up a third of my week. The only turn out it seems to have is the Midcard is more present, but Daniel Bryan and Kane could have easily taken one or two matches less, could have booked Daniel Bryan for Raw where Kane screws him out of the win.

Edit: Also Tag Team Champs main evented over the World Heavyweight Champion, something tells me Sheamus should have taken a day off today as well.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Main Events intresting... 

Kane/Bryan is the hottest thing in wrestling aside from Punk and Cena.


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

> After the match, Cesaro says "we're finished" in five languages to Aksana.


:cheer : :cheer : :cheer :


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

> * Drew McIntyre defeated Jinder Mahal via pinfall with a "Future Shock" DDT.





> * Brodus Clay defeated Heath Slater via disqualification after *Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre interfered and jumped Brodus.*


Lol Wut?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Wade Barrett gave away all of his free samples already.

And LAWL at Aksana/Cesaro. Christ, they gave up on that so quickly.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The Anger Management fanboys gonna love this SD.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I have never seen the tag division get this much focus, I am shocked.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to watch this Friday, it actually seems like a really good episode in terms of match quality and segments. I'm extremely happy that the tag titles are finally getting a lot of attention. Kane and DB are the best thing to happen to the tag division in quite a number of years.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Did they already forgot about Wade Barrett? I thought he was open for business for Smackdown this week?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I like Bryan and Kane, but this much air time has me worried. Nobody can fuck an idea to death from overexposure like the WWE.....


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Main Events intresting...
> 
> Kane/Bryan is the hottest thing in wrestling aside from Punk and Cena.


Yeah, but Atleast they only really participate one match per week, two if the GM intervenes. Is three hour RAW not long enough to feature them that they gotta dominate most of Raw with them? Why not have them also take up the entirety of Superstars while their at it, and then Saturday Morning Slam.

If they keep booking Kane/Bryan like this, I feel like people will be burned out on the angle.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WUT DA HAYUL. Am I the only one who found that Edge appearance random as fuck? So Awesome.

This SD! sounds amazing. The Bryan, Kane, Sandow, and Rhodes bit sounds so great. Four of my favorites, hope Sandow/Rhodes dynamic is a one time thing though as there should be bigger things for both in the near future. Still, love the random Edge appearance and love the tag title main event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

~Eazy~ said:


> Lol Wut?


Indeed. WWE jerking Drew around like it's nobody's business. But I will see where this goes, a new team could form to spark up the tag division even more.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Did they just forget about Barrett and his storyline? Why isn't he in the spoilers at all?

Edge returning is great.

Overall, this Smackdown is a mess. The roster is so thin that they are having wrestlers in two matches on one show. That's not good for any storyline.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I know. It's not like he beat Cena or something, but it's a pretty big win considering how long he's been in the company and what he's done up to this point.
> 
> I don't like the fact that Kane and Bryan vs Sandow and Rhodes is scheduled for tonight, though. I had a feeling that would happen at some point, and maybe they'll get their win back. I really hope Cody and Sandow don't form a tag team and win the titles because when they break up, one of them will completely fall off the map and the other will do great, and I'd be fine if Rhodes was the one to fall off but I'm not convinced yet.
> 
> Cesaro dumping Aksana is good too. I don't have any interest in Cesaro but his matches will certainly be better if he doesn't have a valet who's constantly being distracting for no good reason. That's one reason I find it insanely difficult to enjoy Dolph Ziggler matches, knowing how much focus they put on Vickie's ugly fucking dog face.


Yeah, but Kane's always willing to put someone over though. They'll probably get the win back so they can get back on the right track as a team, before they fall out again next week... Cody will take the fall, Sandow's far more protected. I don't know why Sandow would even team with Cody again after he cost him a match a few weeks ago, but oh well..

Maybe Cesaro will become more interesting now. I wonder what will happen to Aksana now... If only Amsterdam was still around, he was the only one who cared about her lol.

I'm put off more by Vickie's horrible voice, her screaming, and her mention of the words ''finish him Dolph'' like 10 times during Ziggler matches... Why can't Ziggler dump her already. They've been to together for years FFS.

Edit: Rhodes and Sandow lost by DQ.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Maybe Cesaro will become more interesting now. I wonder what will happen to Aksana now... If only Amsterdam was still around, he was the only one who cared about her lol.


Since WWE seems to make the divas switch face/heel sides every two months, they'll probably turn her back face.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mahal and McIntyre are on TV again? Edge returns? Sandow beats Kane? This is a must watch Smackdown.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

ratings increase? hope so...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Ugh, such a bad move.
> 
> Why split them up?


I honestly don't know whether this is a good move or bad because Aksana herself is horrible. But I guess as a couple they have some chemistry and they was a decent duo. Funny thing is, they split the wrong people, a lot of the Ziggler fans wanted to be Ziggler/Vickie lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Since WWE seems to make the divas switch face/heel sides every two months, they'll probably turn her back face.


Maybe they'll just make a regular diva and have her wrestle like the others do. I can't think of what else they could do with her. Maybe she'll turn face, who knows, and let's be honest here, who really cares?



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Funny thing is, they split the wrong people, a lot of the Ziggler fans wanted to be Ziggler/Vickie lol.


More like most WWE fans. Ziggler fan or not, the general consensus on here is nearly everyone is fed up of the Ziggler/Vickie pairing and they want to see a change. Ziggler fans, like myself, want to see him make a name for himself on his own, and non-Ziggler fans want to see if he can make it on his own.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't like the fact that Kane and Bryan vs Sandow and Rhodes is scheduled for tonight, though. I had a feeling that would happen at some point, and maybe they'll get their win back. I really hope Cody and Sandow don't form a tag team and win the titles because when they break up, one of them will completely fall off the map and the other will do great, and I'd be fine if Rhodes was the one to fall off but I'm not convinced yet.


I think Rhodes and Sandow forming a tag team isn't a bad idea. I don't really see any singles feuds open for them. I thought Rhodes would feud w/ Miz, but it looks like he is going to feud w/ Ryback. And Sandow getting all of these rubs from Sheamus, Orton, and now Kane is great, but eventually he will need something to a on weekly basis (as in a feud or in tag team). If they work well, together, why not make them a tag team?



JY57 said:


> So who took over the WWE? The tag team division is interesting again.


Apparently, the more power Triple H gets, the more relevant the tag team division gets.



Nostalgia said:


> Yeah, but Kane's always willing to put someone over though. They'll probably get the win back so they can get back on the right track as a team, before they fall out again next week... Cody will take the fall, Sandow's far more protected.* I don't know why Sandow would even team with Cody again after he cost him a match a few weeks ago, but oh well..*
> 
> Maybe Cesaro will become more interesting now. I wonder what will happen to Aksana now... If only Amsterdam was still around, he was the only one who cared about her lol.
> 
> I'm put off more my Vickie's horrible voice, her screaming, and her mention of the words ''finish him Dolph'' like 10 times during Ziggler matches... Why can't Ziggler dump her already. They've been to together for years FFS.


It's WWE. They aren't always consistent w/ they're storylines. Like I said to Tyrion, they both need something to do, so why not make them a tag team. They don't have to even break up Rockers style where one of the stars rise and one of them fall. They could have a heated argument, and just break up.

Don't know where they will go w/ Cesaro now. I'm sure some will suggest "know WWE can put him Ohno together and reform the Kings of Wrestling." Doubt that will happen. But I'll be interested to see what happens next.

I wish Dolph would dump her already. Vickie is a great heat magnet. Now it's time for her to give her talents to someone else. In my eyes, Dolph has gone as far as he can w/ Vickie. They need to be seperated so Dolph can reach his full potential.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I honestly don't know whether this is a good move or bad because Aksana herself is horrible. But I guess as a couple they have some chemistry and they was a decent duo. Funny thing is, they split the wrong people, a lot of the Ziggler fans wanted to be Ziggler/Vickie lol.


True, Vickie has to be the most annoying person next to Heath Slater. Her voice is enough for me to flip the channel.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tag matches galore, and the main event had the tag team champs. Holla playa!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> It's WWE. They aren't always consistent w/ they're storylines. Like I said to Tyrion, they both need something to do, so why not make them a tag team. They don't have to even break up Rockers style where one of the stars rise and one of them fall. They could have a heated argument, and just break up.


I'd rather they not team up Cody and Sandow. Sandow is getting such a strong build in the company right now which shouldn't be slowed down by sticking him in the tag team with a lesser talent like Rhodes. Also, Sandow's such a unique and refreshing character that really shines by himself and putting him in a tag team would hinder some of those traits and he would get less promo time in a tag team, plus he would have to share the spotlight with Cody.

No thanks.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Suddenly, the tag team championships are featured again and the tag team division looks alive. I'm not complaining. Rhodes/Sandow is pretty random, and although I'd rather them get singles pushes, I don't mind them as a team for now.

The entire show looks solid. I was already going to tune in since Edge was going to be there, but I may sit through the whole show this Friday. Looks good.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

A whole smackdown developed around Daniel Bryan...yes please


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like i'm watching SD this Friday


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

FYI...more detailed spoilers can be found at 411 wrestling. And by the looks of it...the crowd was hot for Bryan all night. And the ending sounds epic as hell.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cesaro dropping Aksana better mean a character change. They haven't given him an actual personality and then they take away the one thing that sets him apart.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> I'd rather they not team up Cody and Sandow. Sandow is getting such a strong build in the company right now which shouldn't be slowed down by sticking him in the tag team with a lesser talent like Rhodes. Also, Sandow's such a unique and refreshing character that really shines by himself and putting him in a tag team would hinder some of those traits and he would get less promo time in a tag team, plus he would have to share the spotlight with Cody.
> 
> No thanks.


I'm not saying it's my #1 option. But again, neither of them have nothing to do at this point. Besides this could be beneficial for both of them. Rhodes is the better in ring worker between the two of them and has been around much longer than Sandow has. He's got longevity on his side. Sandow, on the other hand, while not being around as long as Rhodes has a more developed character. Working together and you would get the best of both worlds. Plus a couple of weeks ago on Raw, Sandow said that he had finally found someone he can have an intelligent conversation w/. Maybe they can have a "Smart Man's" Tag Team or something like that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge/Sandow/Bryan in the same segment?

I am going to really really really look forward to that segment on SD. 

Sandow getting a win over Kane is awesome. His biggest win to-date. He also gets to main event, which is awesome as well.

Cody/Bryan could be a great match.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This show is a mess.

Are Bryan and Kane face now? What happened to Wade Barrett's storyline?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

So instead of Orton, Ziggler, Sheamus and Del Rio, the Main Event of Smackdown was Bryan, Kane, Rhodes and Sandow?!? :yes


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This'll be the first SmackDown I'll be watching in about 20 weeks. Looks really interesting and fun.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like a very interesting Smackdown. DB haters wont watch this for sure. He may be holding a midcard title buy noone is more over than him besides Cena and Punk. The guy gets crowds going insane for him before a match, during a match and after.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe I should have went to the show tonight...(even the weather was terrible).


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Much more detailed spoilers from 411 wrestling:



> Credit: Marc Petry, Dan Sommer, Mike DeMora & ProWrestling.net
> 
> The main event was listed as Sheamus and Randy Orton vs. Alberto Del Rio and Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> ...


Bryan throwing jabs at Edge's past gimmicks sounds hilarious. "Does anyone really know you Edge?" :lol

NOTE: It is not my intention to undermine a moderator by re-posting spoilers. If I violated a forum rule, please inform me and it will not happen again. I just found this particular set of spoilers interesting and wanted to share them.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The ending sounds hilarious.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

You overused Daniel Bryan and Kane on your last show. The fans are starting to get sick of them.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

NormanSmiley said:


> You overused Daniel Bryan and Kane on your last show. *The fans are starting to get sick of them.*


Yet they get huge pops from the crowd every week :jordan


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> Much more detailed spoilers from 411 wrestling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's cool dude thanks for the spoilers. 

I'm extremely looking forward to this episode, considering I haven't watched an entire smackdown in a good month or 2. Hopefully the tag match is the main event, although I doubt that, they just decided to have the Orton match in the middle of the show but it will probably end the show on TV, nonetheless, great job by them focusing so much on the tag division, as well as on Sandow and Rhodes, and it's equally amazing that they get to interact with Edge on the show, that gives a good rub to Bryan, Sandow, and Rhodes.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Mcintyre will be push`d


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Great, Edge returns just so Bryan can take jabs at him. I might just not watch that segment now. Oh and the fact the majority of the show was dedicated to Kane and Bryan is silly. Yes they're a popular team atm, they're bringing more attention to tag titles etc, but let's not overdo it. Bryan's a midcarder now again, as he should be, and he shouldn't be getting so much TV time. It shows how pathetic Smackdown is, and how truly devoid it is off proper booking and starpower when Bryan and Kane wrestle twice in the same night and the Tag Team Champions main event the show....


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the first show in a long time I'm actually looking forward to. Lots of exposure for DBD, Rhodes, and Sandow is great and Kane has been really funny over the last few weeks so this should be a fun one. I just hope they don't swap the Orton/Sheamus vs. Ziggler/ADR match into the TV main event spot because that's the same crap we've been seeing for way too long.

I'm also pretty pumped to see McIntyre get back on TV even if he's working with somebody he just beat on Superstars (seriously, what the hell?). My biggest gripe with the show is the lack of continuity between RAW and SD with Brodus and Cesaro. They appeared to be starting a feud last night and now Cesaro is back messing around with Santino? Makes no sense.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Great, Edge returns just so Bryan can take jabs at him. I might just not watch that segment now. Oh and the fact the majority of the show was dedicated to Kane and Bryan is silly. Yes they're a popular team atm, they're bringing more attention to tag titles etc, but let's not overdo it. Bryan's a midcarder now again, as he should be, and he shouldn't be getting so much TV time. It shows how pathetic Smackdown is, and how truly devoid it is off proper booking and starpower when Bryan and Kane wrestle twice in the same night and the Tag Team Champions main event the show....


I do believe they filmed the Orton match in the middle of the show for whatever reason, but I think it will probably be the main event on TV.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Situation said:


> Mcintyre will be push`d


Out the door of WWE Headquarters.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> I do believe they filmed the Orton match in the middle of the show for whatever reason, but I think it will probably be the main event on TV.


nothing wrong with having one Smackdown not involving Sheamus/Orton/ADR/Ziggler in main event. Next week they will start a new feud for the WHC and would be back at main event status.

but you probably right, because WWE likes repeating way too much for their MEs.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

So how many times have Ziggler gotten the brogue kick to his face? 1,000,000? I have lost count.

What a joke this guy is.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, Kane and Bryan have suddenly gained a lot of momentum, they're in the main event over Sheamus and I can't believe it! Lol at people over here saying that they're getting stale - jeez, its just been a week since they've won the titles! I've been an Edge-head and seeing him back on TV would be great too. And I'm glad to see Jinder Mahal take that dancing *** down. Jinder humbling Brodus by putting him in the Camel Clutch will sure as hell be the show stealing segment. This show sounds pretty interesting. This one will be the first Smackdown that I'll be watching without forwarding after a long long time.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't give a shit about orton sheamus/del rio ziggler match but the rest of the show sounds good
The midcard is more interesting in both RAW and SD than the "main event".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Situation said:


> Mcintyre will be push`d


yeah off into a dark abyss


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be watching Smackdown for sure this week. 

Sounds like a clusterfuck, just the type of clusterfuck that I enjoy. This show is essentially a smark's wet dream.

Tag title focus - check
DBry - check, Kane - check, Edge - check.
Sandow, Bryan and Edge (and Kane) in one segment - jizz
Clusterfuck luumberjack match with chairshots and a hot crowd - doesn't happen often

holy fuck, i couldn't really believe what i was reading as i woke up this morning. lmao.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

i'm glad Daniel Bryan fans have finally accepted him as the heel Santino Marella. all the Main Event talk about him was really funny though.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> i'm glad Daniel Bryan fans have finally accepted him as the heel Santino Marella. all the Main Event talk about him was really funny though.


yes, he's the heel santino. 

you should finally accept that you do, in fact, find a dog's rear end extremely attractive.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> i'm glad Daniel Bryan fans have finally accepted him as the heel Santino Marella. all the Main Event talk about him was really funny though.


wut


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is DB still a heel or what?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Very Kane/Bryan heavy Smackdown, liking it. Hopefully they keep focusing on the tag division.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Huh, that's more Drew MacIntyre than I'm used to, not complaining, just seems random.

Also, I envisage myself becoming bored of Daniel Bryan and Kane, but not quite yet.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Jammy said:


> yes, he's the heel santino.
> 
> you should finally accept that you do, in fact, find a dog's rear end extremely attractive.


why are you so upset over that statement? it's better that Daniel Bryan is the heel Santino now, just like he should be. would you rather him go back to PPV jobbing? he isn't that good at all.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Will definitely try and check out this show this week, seems very solid. The Edge/Bryan/Kane/Sandow segment sounds hilarious.

Nice to see WWE concentrating on the tag division for a change


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> *i'm glad Daniel Bryan fans have finally accepted him as the heel Santino Marella.* all the Main Event talk about him was really funny though.


:lmao worst comparison ever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> why are you so upset over that statement? it's better that Daniel Bryan is the heel Santino now, just like he should be. would you rather him go back to PPV jobbing? he isn't that good at all.


he's miles ahead of santino though, not only booking wise but what he's already accomplised. he's going to win the wwe title one day, whether you like it or not, he is.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao worst comparison ever.


no, it's not. Daniel Bryan has been treated like a joke the instant he lost his title. he loses in embarrassing fashion constantly, before forming a tag team he was humiliated on a regular basis, completely buried by the Rock and others on Raw 1000 and other shows, and just made to look like a joke multiple times. so many great things happened on Raw 1000, and Bryan gets rejected, humiliated, insulted and Rock Bottom'd and comes out of it feuding with fucking CHARLIE SHEEN. Undertaker returns, we had a title match, CM Punk turns heel, Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, and "DA GAWD" Daniel Bryan comes out it feuding with... Charlie Sheen. he was treated like a bitch.

he has a "crazy" bi-polar gimmick and is basically a comedy routine now, because he's ridiculously one dimensional. good in the ring, complete shit everywhere else. anyone can get over with simplistic Yes/No chants, and everytime he has to say anything in a serious fashion other than "yes" and "no", he sounds like he's being held at gunpoint.

made to look like a bitch against AJ, was CM Punk's personal bitch, Sheamus' personal bitch. the guy isn't a main eventer at all. he's just not that good and it makes Bryan fans, which is largely considered the most intolerable fanbase in wrestling, go fucking insane over it. it's HILARIOUS.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> he's miles ahead of santino though, not only booking wise but what he's already accomplised. he's going to win the wwe title one day, whether you like it or not, he is.


that'd be hilarious. imagine the people complaining about CM Punk not being able to draw, then compare it to what Bryan would fail to do if he ever unfortunately wins the WWE Championship in his current state. his WHC reign was sleep inducing. one of the worst in recent memory.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Yeah, but Kane's always willing to put someone over though. They'll probably get the win back so they can get back on the right track as a team, before they fall out again next week... Cody will take the fall, Sandow's far more protected. I don't know why Sandow would even team with Cody again after he cost him a match a few weeks ago, but oh well..
> 
> Maybe Cesaro will become more interesting now. I wonder what will happen to Aksana now... If only Amsterdam was still around, he was the only one who cared about her lol.
> 
> ...


The only problem is that if he turns on Vickie he has to be turned face unless the WWE are very clever about how they get him to ditch her


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Edge/Bryan/kane segment is on youtube..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> no, it's not. Daniel Bryan has been treated like a joke the instant he lost his title. he loses in embarrassing fashion constantly, before forming a tag team he was humiliated on a regular basis, completely buried by the Rock and others on Raw 1000 and other shows, and just made to look like a joke multiple times. so many great things happened on Raw 1000, and Bryan gets rejected, humiliated, insulted and Rock Bottom'd and comes out of it feuding with fucking CHARLIE SHEEN. Undertaker returns, we had a title match, CM Punk turns heel, Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, and "DA GAWD" Daniel Bryan comes out it feuding with... Charlie Sheen. he was treated like a bitch.
> 
> he has a "crazy" bi-polar gimmick and is basically a comedy routine now, because he's ridiculously one dimensional. good in the ring, complete shit everywhere else. anyone can get over with simplistic Yes/No chants, and everytime he has to say anything in a serious fashion other than "yes" and "no", he sounds like he's being held at gunpoint.
> 
> made to look like a bitch against AJ, was CM Punk's personal bitch, Sheamus' personal bitch. the guy isn't a main eventer at all. he's just not that good and it makes Bryan fans, which is largely considered the most intolerable fanbase in wrestling, go fucking insane over it. it's HILARIOUS.


I'm sure you're gonna get a lot of people angry at you cause of what you say, but you're making it too obvious. If you think that Bryan is bad at promos, bad on the mic, and not entertaining, then you're either developmentally delayed, or you just don't understand the concept of entertainment.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> I'm sure you're gonna get a lot of people angry at you cause of what you say, but you're making it too obvious. If you think that Bryan is bad at promos, bad on the mic, and not entertaining, then you're either developmentally delayed, or you just don't understand the concept of entertainment.


luckily, all of that is subjective, so you just come out of this looking ignorant, not me.

couple Bryan being bad at promos, bad on the mic, and not entertaining with the fact that he can't draw worth a shit. like... ever. nobody gives a flying fuck when the guy is on TV. dude was in desperate wedding proposal segments twice and still couldn't draw worth a shit. AJ's proposal had to spike the viewers, and she's fucking terrible too :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait, where's Barrett? I thought he was "opening for business" this week? What the fuck? was looking forward to seeing what he'd do.

Show looks good overall, I can't believe they devoted the entire show to Team Friendship haha, I'm not gonna complain. Sandow going over Kane.... Niiiiccccccccccccccccccce. [South Park Reference]

Ziggler loses again, OMG this guy is gonna be Champ soon can we please just GIVE HIM SOME GOD DAMN MOMENTUM!

McIntyre & Mahal on TV isn't good news, means we'll be getting the customary Kentonbomb threads claiming that they're the next Austin & Rock respectively.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> no, it's not. Daniel Bryan has been treated like a joke the instant he lost his title. he loses in embarrassing fashion constantly, before forming a tag team he was humiliated on a regular basis, completely buried by the Rock and others on Raw 1000 and other shows, and just made to look like a joke multiple times. so many great things happened on Raw 1000, and Bryan gets rejected, humiliated, insulted and Rock Bottom'd and comes out of it feuding with fucking CHARLIE SHEEN. Undertaker returns, we had a title match, CM Punk turns heel, Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, and "DA GAWD" Daniel Bryan comes out it feuding with... Charlie Sheen. he was treated like a bitch.
> 
> he has a "crazy" bi-polar gimmick and is basically a comedy routine now, because he's ridiculously one dimensional. good in the ring, complete shit everywhere else. anyone can get over with simplistic Yes/No chants, and everytime he has to say anything in a serious fashion other than "yes" and "no", he sounds like he's being held at gunpoint.
> 
> made to look like a bitch against AJ, was CM Punk's personal bitch, Sheamus' personal bitch. the guy isn't a main eventer at all. he's just not that good and it makes Bryan fans, which is largely considered the most intolerable fanbase in wrestling, go fucking insane over it. it's HILARIOUS.


Obvious dumbass troll is obvious


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> *luckily, all of that is subjective*, so you just come out of this looking ignorant, not me.
> 
> couple Bryan being *bad at promos, bad on the mic, and not entertaining* with the fact that he can't draw worth a shit.


What's going on here? 

Have no idea what they're doing with Rhodes. What's really apparent with situations involving guys like him and previously Barrett is that they can't seem to kept at a level sustained over a couple of months while on the cusp of the ME or upper midcard. Instead of being maintained at a strong-ish level where, in time, they can be elevated to a higher level, lack of planning around the midcard in the meantime has them floating around with no real purpose except winning and (mostly) losing. One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> What's going on here?


hello? i said it was subjective, then i repeated myself. do i need to clarify that it's subjective right after, as well? do you want a big arrow pointing to what i said with the words "THIS IS SUBJECTIVE" right after?

i actually admire you. despite how one dimensional Bryan is, and despite how annoying the fanbase you associate with is, AND despite how many times Bryan is made to look like a glorified jobber, you are fiercely loyal to him. i like that.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> hello? i said it was subjective, then i repeated myself. do i need to clarify that it's subjective right after, as well? do you want a big arrow pointing to what i said with the words "THIS IS SUBJECTIVE" right after?


It wouldn't hurt to have a big arrow smily, actually. 



> *i actually admire you.* despite how one dimensional Bryan is, and despite how annoying the fanbase you associate with is, AND despite how many times Bryan is made to look like a glorified jobber, you are fiercely loyal to him. i like that.


Why, thank you :becks

And what makes you think I'm a fan of the current Daniel Bryan character?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Why, thank you :becks
> 
> And what makes you think I'm a fan of the current Daniel Bryan character?


you defend him non-stop. seemingly almost to the point of human sacrifice.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

First Smackdown in weeeeeeeeeeksss, ... that I'm gonna watch. Can't get enough of Bryan and Kane, so, excited to watch that. Plus, it seems epic!


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> you defend him non-stop. seemingly almost to the point of human sacrifice.


Elaborate. Better yet, dredge up one of my previous posts where I defend him (particularly this most recent character) in such a manner.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> luckily, all of that is subjective, so you just come out of this looking ignorant, not me.
> 
> couple Bryan being bad at promos, bad on the mic, and not entertaining with the fact that he can't draw worth a shit. like... ever. *nobody gives a flying fuck when the guy is on TV.* dude was in desperate wedding proposal segments twice and still couldn't draw worth a shit. AJ's proposal had to spike the viewers, and she's fucking terrible too :lmao


Rightttttttttttttt. That's why he gets one of the biggest pops when it's on screen.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow this is a weird episode. Really surprised to see Orton, Del Rio and Sheamus the top three main eventers of Smackdown in a meaningless tag match but the entire focus of the show being on Bryan and Kane. These two are like the Cena/Punk of Smackdown. Rating will be interesting to see if "Team Friendship" can actually draw viewers or not. 

So Damien Sandow's strong push continues, he's working main events now.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Bryan and Kane vs. Rhode Scholars sounds like a dark match.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Great, Edge returns just so Bryan can take jabs at him. I might just not watch that segment now. Oh and the fact the majority of the show was dedicated to Kane and Bryan is silly. Yes they're a popular team atm, they're bringing more attention to tag titles etc, but let's not overdo it. Bryan's a midcarder now again, as he should be, and he shouldn't be getting so much TV time. It shows how pathetic Smackdown is, and how truly devoid it is off proper booking and starpower when Bryan and Kane wrestle twice in the same night and the Tag Team Champions main event the show....


That's because these "midcarders" are more popular than most of the guys in the main event. You're trying to convince yourself that Bryan isn't important anymore and sorry to burst your bubble, he is.


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

bacardimayne said:


> Bryan and Kane vs. Rhode Scholars sounds like a dark match.


Maybe that

But I still think that friday they will put the main eventers at the main event on TV

note: Main eventers: Sheamus, Randy, Del Rio


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, they really are high on Bryan and Kane. They open the show with what looks like a pretty long segment with edge, then they have short segments throughout the show AND they're in the main event. Nice to see a tag-team focused on heavily for once. This looks like the best Smackdown in some time.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Modern said:


> Rightttttttttttttt. That's why he gets one of the biggest pops when it's on screen.


clearly was talking about the ratings. like... it was blatantly obvious. look at the context i made that statement in.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> clearly was talking about the ratings. like... it was blatantly obvious. look at the context i made that statement in.


I believe someone posted a week or so back that for the last month or so whenever Bryan has been on ratings have increased. Not Cena levels but he is a pretty decent attraction now for casuals.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll watch SD just so I can see Bryan and Kane clean house.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So why did McIntyre beat Mahal as a ''face'' and teamed up with Mahal to beat the shit out of Clay??


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Moonlight_drive said:


> So why did McIntyre beat Mahal as a ''face'' and teamed up with Mahal to beat the shit out of Clay??


Whatever happens in superstars stays in superstars. This reminds me of Matt Striker getting kidnapped on NXT, anyone recall that mess of an angle?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> So why did McIntyre beat Mahal as a ''face'' and teamed up with Mahal to beat the shit out of Clay??


Either Mahal/McIntyre will end up being a heel vs. heel match or McIntyre was used to fill in for a face that wasn't able to make the taping. Either way, what happens on Superstars doesn't have any relevancy to Smackdown or Raw. McIntyre is still firmly a heel.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

so it looks like Rhodes and Sandow will form a team(facing the tag team champions in a lumberjack match with tag team wrestlers around the ring).If this will happen we will also have a Rhodes vs Sandow feud in the future because tag teams doesn't last forever.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> so it looks like Rhodes and Sandow will form a team(facing the tag team champions in a lumberjack match with tag team wrestlers around the ring).If this will happen we will also have a Rhodes vs Sandow feud in the future because tag teams doesn't last forever.


I hope not, Bryan/Kane vs. Rey/Sin Cara is clearly the long term plan. I don't want Cody and especially Sandow, playing second fiddle to anybody.

It's probably just a one time thing, Bryan and Kane will beat them on Raw and they will never team again, well, obviously they will team again in the future as they're both heels and every heel on the roster seem to team with eachother. I mean they won't become a real team though, just team rarely to face mutual enemies.

Talking of the tag team division, I hope the impending Bryan & Kane vs. Rey & Cara feud doesn't leave the PTP's out in the cold, they're a great team and probably should have been champs by now tbh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> so it looks like Rhodes and Sandow will form a team(facing the tag team champions in a lumberjack match with tag team wrestlers around the ring).If this will happen we will also have a Rhodes vs Sandow feud in the future because tag teams doesn't last forever.


to be honest I think WWE is waiting for the Ryback/Miz thing to finish. So they can put Sandow in a program with Ryback for the IC Title. And in the meantime since he has nothing to do just put him with Rhodes for a bit. They will both have their own thing after it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan and Kane outshining the WHC champ on his own show? Not surprising at all! :bryan


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Drew & Mahal will be squashed by Brodus next week. They might even throw Slater in there.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Bryan and Kane outshining the WHC champ on his own show? Not surprising at all! :bryan


for one week. next week Sheamus will be the center of the show and the Bryan fans will get mad again.

it amazes me why some Bryan fans are even complaining about the treatment of his character. The guy has been in WHC Picture and WWE Title Picture from December to July. And even after going back to 'mid-card' (IMO what Kane/Bryan are doing is upper mid-card/3rd Main Event[behind Punk/Cena & Sheamus])he still getting alot screen time and sometimes even more than Cena, Punk, & Sheamus.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ogorodnikov said:


> i'm glad Daniel Bryan fans have finally accepted him as the heel Santino Marella. all the Main Event talk about him was really funny though.


:lmao

You're a clown. Santino never main evented or held a world title!



JY57 said:


> for one week. next week Sheamus will be the center of the show and the Bryan fans will get mad again.
> 
> it amazes me why some Bryan fans are even complaining about the treatment of his character. The guy has been in WHC Picture and WWE Title Picture from December to July. And even after going back to 'mid-card' (IMO what Kane/Bryan are doing is upper mid-card/3rd Main Event[behind Punk/Cena & Sheamus])he still getting alot screen time and sometimes even more than Cena, Punk, & Sheamus.


I don't think it's the fans who're complaining but the haters who think the character is a joke. I'm glad where he's at right now. He's on RAW and Smackdown every week entertaining the fuck out me and more importantly the fans in the arena. He's in a good spot right now and in time he'll be back main eventing winning world titles again.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> no, it's not. Daniel Bryan has been treated like a joke the instant he lost his title. he loses in embarrassing fashion constantly, before forming a tag team he was humiliated on a regular basis, completely buried by the Rock and others on Raw 1000 and other shows, and just made to look like a joke multiple times. so many great things happened on Raw 1000, and Bryan gets rejected, humiliated, insulted and Rock Bottom'd and comes out of it feuding with fucking CHARLIE SHEEN. Undertaker returns, we had a title match, CM Punk turns heel, Rock announces he's going to fight at the Royal Rumble, and "DA GAWD" Daniel Bryan comes out it feuding with... Charlie Sheen. he was treated like a bitch.
> 
> he has a "crazy" bi-polar gimmick and is basically a comedy routine now, because he's ridiculously one dimensional. good in the ring, complete shit everywhere else. anyone can get over with simplistic Yes/No chants, and everytime he has to say anything in a serious fashion other than "yes" and "no", he sounds like he's being held at gunpoint.
> 
> made to look like a bitch against AJ, was CM Punk's personal bitch, Sheamus' personal bitch. the guy isn't a main eventer at all. he's just not that good and it makes Bryan fans, which is largely considered the most intolerable fanbase in wrestling, go fucking insane over it. it's HILARIOUS.


That's all nice...you tracked Daniel Bryan's crappy storylines sine WM. 

What you've failed to realize, is what would bury most wrestlers careers, Bryan has used to make his character stronger. He clearly treats each segment as a way to develop his character. Whether a match, backstage segment, or those fallout videos...he takes the time to evolve.

He is a tremendous in ring talent and true professional. He is a great guy to have for any promotion bc he loves what he does. He gets an angle and he increases it ten fold. He is for people who aesthetically enjoy what professional wrestling offers.

Go back to crunching your ratings numbers and cheering people bc your told to do so on your tv. The rest of us will enjoy watching a guy with talent and care for the industry continue to live his dream being in the wwe.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> :lmao
> 
> You're a clown. Santino never main evented or held a world title!
> 
> ...


Actually, you're wrong. Santino has main evented. What that Bryan hater forgets is Santino and Bryan tore the house down in the chamber. Try and tell me the crowd reaction during that match wasn't one of the best ever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

This looks really good. It's different, give focus to the tag team division while really making Bryan, Kane, Sandow and Rhodes look good.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Still don't understand why Edge was there. Is he filming a movie or something? Does he live near where SD took place? Very peculiar.

I'm guessing judging by the reaction Kofi and Truth got at the PPV, by default anyone who faces Kane and Bryan will instantly get heat, so who better than two potential star players than Sandow and Rhodes? I'd hate to see them team regularly though. Be acquaintances maybe, but they should stay single.

Also, what's up with Mahal and McIntyre? Did they just think 'fuck Ryback, we'll go after the next big goof' and attack him for no other reason? Odd where this is going to develop. Maybe this will involve Dean Ambrose debuting as Brodus' dancing partner: The Ambrosaurus. Ha!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Still don't understand why Edge was there. Is he filming a movie or something? Does he live near where SD took place? Very peculiar.
> 
> I'm guessing judging by the reaction Kofi and Truth got at the PPV, by default anyone who faces Kane and Bryan will instantly get heat, so who better than two potential star players than Sandow and Rhodes? I'd hate to see them team regularly though. Be acquaintances maybe, but they should stay single.
> 
> Also, what's up with Mahal and McIntyre? Did they just think 'fuck Ryback, we'll go after the next big goof' and attack him for no other reason? Odd where this is going to develop. *Maybe this will involve Dean Ambrose debuting as Brodus' dancing partner: The Ambrosaurus.* Ha!


For the sake of all that is holy delete that last bit. If anybody on the WWE writing staff actually read this forum and see that it honestly wouldn't surprise me to see it happen.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> luckily, all of that is subjective, so you just come out of this looking ignorant, not me.
> 
> couple Bryan being bad at promos, bad on the mic, and not entertaining with the fact that he can't draw worth a shit. like... ever. nobody gives a flying fuck when the guy is on TV. dude was in desperate wedding proposal segments twice and still couldn't draw worth a shit. AJ's proposal had to spike the viewers, and she's fucking terrible too :lmao


No wonder you have negative rep, you're completely clueless. You can hate/dislike Daniel Bryan all you want, 'cause you clearly do, that's fine. But trying to make your hate legitimate by saying shit like he's bad on the mic and nobody cares about him, makes you look retarded. His connection with the WWE fans has been amazing since his World Title reign, they respond to everything he does unlike with most wrestlers. If you can't see that, then you need help.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> For the sake of all that is holy delete that last bit. If anybody on the WWE writing staff actually read this forum and see that it honestly wouldn't surprise me to see it happen.


It was a joke, cut me some slack! I ain't that deranged.

EDIT: Re-read your reply properly this time. Yes, you have a point.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> *Still don't understand why Edge was there. Is he filming a movie or something? Does he live near where SD took place? Very peculiar.
> *
> I'm guessing judging by the reaction Kofi and Truth got at the PPV, by default anyone who faces Kane and Bryan will instantly get heat, so who better than two potential star players than Sandow and Rhodes? I'd hate to see them team regularly though. Be acquaintances maybe, but they should stay single.
> 
> Also, what's up with Mahal and McIntyre? Did they just think 'fuck Ryback, we'll go after the next big goof' and attack him for no other reason? Odd where this is going to develop. Maybe this will involve Dean Ambrose debuting as Brodus' dancing partner: The Ambrosaurus. Ha!


He was there plugging Haven, a TV series he's appearing in. 

You're right in saying Rhodes and Sandow are good choices to feud with Kane and Bryan. Both have the ability to capitalise on the heat they would get against Kane and Bryan. I do think WWE should develop Rhodes' character more though. Sandows is fine but Rhodes' character consists of an obsessive hate towards masks. They need something more there.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Smackdown mainly showing DBryan? Ratings gunna shoot up


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/entertainment&id=8815117&cmp=fb-wpvi-article-8815117

Now he's jobbing on ABC.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope they keep the tag titles as the Smackdown main event, where it should be.

No wonder they weren't on RAW very much.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> I hope they keep the tag titles as the Smackdown main event, where it should be.
> 
> No wonder they weren't on RAW very much.


You want Tag Titles to main event over the actual Main Event title of a brand?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, only because there is more star power in the tag titles than the world title scene.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The whole idea of the world title scene right now is the build-up Sheamus as star power. As much as I hate him, the champion should main event.

As for star power, I think Daniel Bryan/Kane would be vastly superior as Faces. Even though Bryan is practically a pseudo-face right now with his overness.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it bad that Bryan/Kane vs. Sandow/Rhodes interests me more than ADR/Ziggler vs. Sheamus/Orton?

How many times do we have to see that match? I like Sheamus and I'm a big fan of ADR and Ziggler but god damn, it's getting so boring. Can we just end the Sheamus vs. Del Rio feud already? and as I already stated, this is coming from a fan of BOTH.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like a very funny show


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope this means Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre will be getting more airtime on the main shows. They're two of the most underutilized talents on the roster. 

Also looking forward to Daniel Bryan and Kane clearing the ring


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NearFall said:


> You want Tag Titles to main event over the actual Main Event title of a brand?


When the feud is something that is as stale as Sheamus and Del Rio. Then yes I want the tag titles to main event.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like a good show. Nice seeing Rhodes and especially Sandow picking up singles wins against Bryan and Kane, respectively, and the dq finish in the tag match doesn't hurt them in the slightest either. Clay getting jumped by McIntyre and Mahal is random as fuck, but I'm interested if that leads to something in the future, tag team or even a stable. Sheamus & Orton beating Del Rio & Ziggler was about as easy to call as a Harlem Globetrotters/Washington Generals game.

I also think the Sheamus/Orton vs Del Rio/Ziggler match will main event the TV version of Smackdown as opposed to Kane/Bryan vs Sandow/Rhodes. They probably did it out of order like that to give Kane, Bryan, Sandow and Rhodes some extra time to rest.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is Barrett? Didn't he come out on Smackdown last week saying something like we didn't understand his last promo and he will show us what he meant? What happened to that? Did that happen on Raw when he wrestled Justin Gabriel?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually seems somewhat watchable this week, only because of Bryan/Kane.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the idea of Rhodes and Sandow as a team.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/entertainment&id=8815117&cmp=fb-wpvi-article-8815117
> 
> Now he's jobbing on ABC.


That's awesome, just like all of his interviews!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> That's awesome, just like all of his interviews!


This, what an absolute BOSS of a guy he is. Such a humble guy, it's nice to see in a business full of assholes and big egos, great sense of humor too.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

He also seems to be one of the few guys to really go out of character in his interviews. More people should do that.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> This, what an absolute BOSS of a guy he is. Such a humble guy, it's nice to see in a business full of assholes and big egos, great sense of humor too.


He is so humble, yet he come across as the biggest asshole ever when he's in character.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> luckily, all of that is subjective, so you just come out of this looking ignorant, not me.
> 
> couple Bryan being bad at promos, bad on the mic, and not entertaining with the fact that he can't draw worth a shit. like... ever. nobody gives a flying fuck when the guy is on TV. dude was in desperate wedding proposal segments twice and still couldn't draw worth a shit. AJ's proposal had to spike the viewers, and she's fucking terrible too :lmao


So I assume english isn't your first language because subjective isn't the proper word for it at all. Subjective is how you feel about someone. If I said stone cold steve austin sucked at promos, I'd get shit on, rightfully so, he's probably the greatest ever. If I said I didn't like stone cold, no one could touch me cause it's my opinion, even so, I couldn't say he was bad at promos cause i'd still get shit on. you sir, are getting shit on because when you say bryan sucks at everything, it's just flat out wrong, and you make yourself look like the ignorant one, your red rep shows to me that i am not the only one who thinks that you're a troll or just developmentally slowed. good day sir.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Where is Barrett? Didn't he come out on Smackdown last week saying something like we didn't understand his last promo and he will show us what he meant? What happened to that? Did that happen on Raw when he wrestled Justin Gabriel?


They have no fucking clue what there doing with him. They should of just made him debut by costing sheamus his title at a PPV. Barretts career is screwed cause these writers can't cut it compared to when WWE had good ones years ago.
TBH the only interesting angle we had in years was Nexus and they even fucking botched that shit hard.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> TBH the only interesting angle we had in years was Nexus and they even fucking botched that shit hard.


wat


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> So I assume english isn't your first language because subjective isn't the proper word for it at all. *Subjective is how you feel about someone.* If I said stone cold steve austin sucked at promos, I'd get shit on, rightfully so, he's probably the greatest ever. If I said I didn't like stone cold, no one could touch me cause it's my opinion, even so, I couldn't say he was bad at promos cause i'd still get shit on. you sir, are getting shit on because *when you say bryan sucks at everything, it's just flat out wrong, and you make yourself look like the ignorant one*, your red rep shows to me that i am not the only one who thinks that you're a troll or just developmentally slowed. good day sir.


i'm almost in tears.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

McIntyre.......won?

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He won on Superstars.

I don't get this whole thing with him and Mahal going after Brodus Clay. Either there is a new stable in the works with Mahal, Cesaro, McIntyre involved or an excuse to give Brodus a handicap squash match next week. Personally I wouldn't mind seeing an international stable lead by either Barrett or Regal.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Mahal and Mcintyre is better than Brodus.That fat dude is awful and i hope he gets fired.10 months he have sames matches ,same entrance,no progress.He have lost to Big Show and Sandow.He need turn heel or gtfo my screen .


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

So judging by this it would seem like Kane and Bryan aren't heels...but they aren't faces eithr. They just...are. I like that.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

hbkmickfan said:


> So judging by this it would seem like Kane and Bryan aren't heels...but they aren't faces eithr. They just...are. I like that.


They are tweeners (Hate that name).


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bryan and Kane made the entire show.It was very fun to watch.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at bryan/kane taking turns hitting sandow with a chair


----------



## jobewatson133 (Sep 7, 2012)

Opening segment with Edge was terrible and pointless. A few WTF moments in a) Cesaro dumping Aksana for sort-of costing him a pointless non-title match, and b) McIntyre and Mahal taking orders from Slater. Surely they'd have more pride than that. But was a pretty good show overall, much better than average


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan and Kane are so great. I love this storyline!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Actual tag team storyline. Does not compute. Actual tag team storyline main eventing show. DOES NOT COMPUTE!!! Lol. How fucking weird, eh?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's great though.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

HAHA f*cking Brodus Clay got what he deserves.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

So awesome to see Kane, Bryan, Sandow and Rhodes main-eventing a show while Sheamus, Orton and Del Rio take a backseat. Loved almost everything tonight. A+ show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

So they actually had Kane/Bryan vs Sandow/Rhodes to close the show over Orton/Sheamus vs Ziggler/ADR (Not watching til later tonight at ScyFy) on TV?


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

JY57 said:


> So they actually had Kane/Bryan vs Sandow/Rhodes to close the show over Orton/Sheamus vs Ziggler/ADR (Not watching til later tonight at ScyFy) on TV?


Yep. Bryan and Kane were onscreen for like, 50% of the show and I don't think I'm even exaggerating. I counted three times each of them had an entrance, though one of Bryan's was during a commercial break.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

doesn't surprise me, Kane/Bryan so over right now...if you Bryan fans then watch smackdown this friday for Bryan to increase ratings


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Bryan/Kane owned just a a joy to watch and Edge was great in the opening segment.Bryan/Kane fucking up the other teams was amazing and the crowd lapped it up.


----------



## thierry90 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can only echo what others are saying... Bryan/Kane stole the show, and Rhodes and Sandow were great as well. These four created more entertainment than Sheamus, Del Rio and the other main eventers have in a while. Interested to see where they're taking Slater & friends as well.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

This was the best Smackdown in a long long time. Its the first time i watched the whole show with only skipping a couple of things. Brilliant idea to make the entertaining Bryan/Kane tag-team take over the show other than the boring WHC title scene. 

Opening segment was awesome, i love how Damien came at the perfect time. 

Kane/Bryan/Shelby were gold like usual. Also their segment with Sandow/Rhodes. 

The WHC scene tag-title match i skipped cause i find the whole storyline incredibly boring.

that stuff with Brodus and Drew/Jinder/Heath was decent too. This definitely looked like a new stable, and i really like it.

And the final match, though a clusterfuck, was the greatest thing on Smackdown in a while.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao gotta love Daniel Bryan and Kane. That was an awesome episode of Smackdown!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

One of the best Smackdown's I have seen. Bryan and Kane are the best thing about WWE right now. I thought when this feud started before Summerslam it would be awful. Shows what I know! Best thing to happen to Bryan and Kane!

This show was stolen by these two plain and simple. The opening segment was amazing and hilarious. But the best moment of the night had to be the end of the tag team match destroying Sandow and beating up the tag team division. Kane and Bryan may actually be breathing life into the tag team division. 

On the other parts of the show hopeful the sheamus vs del Rio feud is over. My guess it is either Orton or Show to face sheamus at hell in a cell. Anything would be better then carrying the feud on with Del Rio. Cesaro dumping Askana was kind of weird but hopefully they improve his character and make more then a foreign languages teacher. Plus why is Swiss death not his finisher. Epic move! 

Good to see Drew also making an appearance. About time he did. If Ryback does not face Miz at hell in a cell I can see him teaming with Clay to maybe fight the jobber alliance.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Best SmackDown in ages.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan randomly popping out a bin was good stuff.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan randomly popping out a bin was good stuff.


#riseabovetrash


----------



## N2L48 (Mar 16, 2010)

Absolute gold.

Really great episode, the opening segment with edge dbry and Kane was played greatly.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, you international guys are making it a long day for me. I have to wait eight more hours. I can't wait. Most excited Ive ever been waiting for a smackdown.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Wow, you international guys are making it a long day for me. I have to wait eight more hours. I can't wait. Most excited Ive ever been waiting for a smackdown.


It is online already. Google it and you should be able to find it  I would post the link but am on the bus right now lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan randomly popping out a bin was good stuff.


Isn't it ironic that just a few days after a rumor about Jeff Hardy returning to WWE surfaces, Daniel Bryan is spotted on national television coming out of his house? 8*D


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

We're not international, we just watch it online


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Daniel Bryan and Kane, opening promo with edge, match each, then main eventing Smackdown in tag match ahead of WHC. Man the WWE must be pleased with their work.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Really fun opening segment, everyone played a good part, the following backstage segment with Bryan popping out the bin was comedy gold, looking forward to the rest of the show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Every Smackdown should just be Bryan and Kane based, with a Ziggler match in there to break things up a bit.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Smackdown was awesome, Smackdown should be the Kane & Bryan show every week.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

SmackDown was just awesome this week !


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

How is it online before it airs? Does it stay online for awhile or does it get taken down right away?

Am I stupid?


----------



## N2L48 (Mar 16, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> How is it online before it airs? Does it stay online for awhile or does it get taken down right away?
> 
> Am I stupid?


SD is taped on tuesdays but airs on Fridays. The show itself is usually up online by Friday Morning (Eastern).


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> How is it online before it airs? Does it stay online for awhile or does it get taken down right away?
> 
> Am I stupid?


it airs earlier in other international countries, so it goes online right after they air it internationally.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Best smackdown I've seen in ages. Those chairshots at the end...wow.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't been entertained by Smackdown like that in a long time. Great episode. Kane and Daniel Bryan are the best thing going in the WWE.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad we had that Bryan/Kane ending instead of Sheamus/Orton again.

Oh and where was Barrett?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Interesting to see where this McIntyre/Slater/Mahal thing goes.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I Came To Play said:


> Interesting to see where this McIntyre/Slater/Mahal thing goes.


Spoiler...





























































Nowhere


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just watched the opening segment...

... absolutely hilarious and brilliant. Best opening segment I've seen since... well since at least the Edge/Cena one the Raw before ER. Definitely the funniest I've seen in a good long while. Everything in the segment was comedy gold from Edge/Bryan to Edge/Bryan/Kane and Edge snapping followed by Kane wanting to "hug it out" and then Edge inviting Bryan into the hug. Then Sandow comes out and cuts his usual awesome promo. I haven't been that entertained/laughed that hard at anything WWE has done in a long time. Kudos to all 4 men involved. 

Wish Edge would come back full-time as GM or something... but oh well. Booker T does a good job and if it meant him going back to commentary for another GM to come in, then for god sakes keep him as GM.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Oh and where was Barrett?


I was wondering that myself, especially since they made a point of showing his speech from last week again on Raw.

Overall it was a very enjoyable show, thanks mainly to the inspired duo of Kane and Daniel Bryan. Edge's surprise appearance was a pleasant surprise too and his segment with the tag champs was fun. We also had a solid outing involving Sheamus, Orton, Del Rio and Ziggler. Compared to most SmackDown's recently I'd call it a big success. 

Also very interested to see where the potential new faction is heading...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was such an enjoyable episode of Smackdown!


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Best episode of SD! in a long time. It delivered from start to finish. Except Brodus Vs. Slater, the Divas match and Santino/Cesaro, I enjoyed this week. 

I'm glad we only saw Sheamus once. Yes he won again but after that, he wasn't on TV. 

Kane and Bryan did steal the show but it was hard not to when they got so much TV time this week. Their chemistry is very good so their tag team should last at least until the end of the year. 

Best part of SD! was no doubt the last part where Kane and Bryan destroyed everybody in the ring. Very good show.*


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm still in shock that the TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS opened and closed the show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Even though it's just Smackdown, the tag champs closing the show says something about the direction they're going with the division. Couldn't be happier. Immediately puts them in a bigger light when it's your main event.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the Crowd is crazy for Edge


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I think that's perhaps the most actual fun i've had watching a WWE show since coming back at the start of this year.

Thoroughly entertained, a reminder why i bothered to watch again. Right from the start tonight there was an energy that remained until the end, with a few suprises along the way, it felt unpredictable for once, and the ME was just awesome. Glad most others enjoyed it too, i knew you would, it was that good.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Edge does not look good with short hair.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

very fun show


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL the @ Barney The Big Red Dinosaur


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Edge, you seem angry...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Opening promo is one of my favorite promos in quite a while. So fucking awesome.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan is lucky Edge is retired because he would have get his ass speared to hell.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

My little bro in here chanting "i'm the tag team champions" :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandow's promo was incredible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Even though it was from distraction glad Sandow won that match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sandow having a win over Kane is a pretty good sign for him.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish Sandow actually got that much heat.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I see Sandow is still not allowed to wear his normal pink trunks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DR FUCKING SHELBY


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn, that was a whole lot of chair shots!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

for some reason I envision ADR vs Booker T soon.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Now we know what Del Rio will be doing at HIAC.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ziggler's reign as champion (most likely starting at HIAC) won't last long


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I see Sandow is still not allowed to wear his normal pink trunks.


Is there a reason for that?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy Crap WTF was screaming during the Jobbers attack Clay segment. Nearly took my ears off


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

that beatdown on Brodus Clay :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

hope they are done. Cesaro needs to prove himself without that bimbo.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

yo, Cesaro is fucking huge, I didn't really notice until he was yelling at Aksana. 

Also, Aksana used to wrestle, but gets hurt from falling like a foot. Also, I guess all those languages confuse her...what the hell is her accent then?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

really smart work by Sandow showing communicating with Cody. Shows a great comparison between an organized tag team and an unorganized one. I wonder if this was intentional.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> yo, Cesaro is fucking huge, I didn't really notice until he was yelling at Aksana.
> 
> Also, Aksana used to wrestle, but gets hurt from falling like a foot. Also, I guess all those languages confuse her...what the hell is her accent then?


She is from Lithuania I think. She has similar accent to one of my bosses who is from there.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> She is from Lithuania I think. She has similar accent to one of my bosses who is from there.


yep, just googled it. feel silly now.


Holy Fucking Shit. I seriously Lauged Out Loud LOL'd super hard at the chair scene for DB & Kane. Poor Sandow, that many chair hits must.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy Fuck! The whole tag team division. I'm losing it. :lmao One the one hand this is sheer awesomeness, on the other a complete bury.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

omg they just berried the whole tag team division!! grrr!! damnit WWE this is like Cena and HHH teaming together. Way to kill the tag team division WWE


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

jesus fuck Sandow got annihilated


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

that was a lot of chair shots damn.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan and Kane are just fucking awesome. They whooped some ass with those chairs.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

best tag team in a long time! their chemistry brings such awesome comic relief from bad shows lol.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

Full report here:

http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-smackdown-9212012-review.html

This was all DB/Kane and nothing else. That's all you needed to see.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That show was really fun. Kane/Bryan stuff owns.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That was SD of the year, the ending was GREAT. DB is the shit, and Cesaro was great. Tag match with Orton and Sheamus was awesome, and the opening seg was nice. Jeez SD stepped up this week. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Excited to see Cesaro drop Aksana, as well. Don't know if it was needed, but hopefully something good comes from it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great smackdown. Now I need those tag teams to take their revenge and turn DB/Kane against each other.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Skyfall said:


> Holy Fuck! The whole tag team division. I'm losing it. :lmao One the one hand this is sheer awesomeness, *on the other a complete bury.*


*They had to use weapons to take out the division, so how is that a burial?*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if ratings near 2.0 mark then WW need to drop Sheamus...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB is public enemy number 1 the tag teams have to retaliate, this is all apart of sparking the tag division 100 percent. Also, who the hell was the person screaming while Brodus was getting his ass whooped and Naomi's tits were bouncing? LOL


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/smackdown-exclusives-sept-21-2012

Smackdown exclusives: Heath/Mahal/Drew, Sheamus/Orton, Kaitlyn, & Edge


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

SD was awesome especially with Edge, Kane, Bryan, and Sandow.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> Holy Fuck! The whole tag team division. I'm losing it. :lmao One the one hand this is sheer awesomeness, on the other a complete bury.



I was watching it through my hands laughing my ass off, it was painful but amazing at the same-time. The way they all just seemed to accept that this was their fate, it felt like a ritual, especially Sandow's beatdown. Still, it did in kayfabe take a LOT of chair shots and a pumped up team to keep them all down. I just hope this is the start of setting the division alight, they're right at the center if it now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jobberwacky said:


> I was watching it through my hands laughing my ass off, it was painful but amazing at the same-time. The way they all just seemed to accept that this was their fate, it felt like a ritual, especially Sandow's beatdown. Still, it did in kayfabe take a LOT of chair shots and a pumped up team to keep them all down. I just hope this is the start of setting the division alight, they're right at the center if it now.


LOL and the smile between DB and Kane was dark, LOL poor Sandow. :lmao


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Is there a reason for that?


Cena's wearing pink so no one else can? Don't want people to conclude that heels are also against cancer?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

This is the best segment in years.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

oh shit...the beard vs beard feud started tonight


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane & Bryan in at fatal 4-way tag team championship match needs to be the main event at Survivor Series!!!


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Did anyone else lol at Aksana attempting to act?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watching it now, I never fail to be amazed at how over Bryan is. I love it.

How loud were those "YES" chants when Kane and Edge were hugging?

And atomic heat for Sandow, either good editing or this crowd is awesome.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Best Smackdown in ages, mainly because the whole show wasn't centered around Sheamus. 

Good win for Sandow, can see him challenging for the World title sooner than later. 

Bryan, Kane and Shelby were gold. 

Eve looked amazing :ass :kanye 

Hope the lack of Barrett means that he's going to be a Raw guy.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

What got me was that normally SD, and WWE in general don't really proper stories, just a series of matches which have their own little, kind of self contained story-line.

Today's episode was pretty much all about Kane and Daniel Bryan. 3 matches, an opening segment, and a backstage segment. All telling one story that was present for most of the episode. It felt like the opening SD credits should have credited the acting talents of Glen Jacobs and Bryan Danielson.

Very good though, they have good chemistry and the ending was just amazingly OTT, God knows how they'll show it during the day in the U.K since any chair shot pre-9pm is censored (they either cut to crowd reactions or do an awkward video freeze).

God, in all the mess I completly forgot the WHC Champion, MITB winner and #1 contenders were even on this episode.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/smackdown-exclusives-sept-21-2012
> 
> Smackdown exclusives: Heath/Mahal/Drew, Sheamus/Orton, Kaitlyn, & Edge



WE'RE THINKING ABOUT STARTIN' A BAAAND, BABY!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Just watching it now, I never fail to be amazed at how over Bryan is. I love it.
> 
> How loud were those "YES" chants when Kane and Edge were hugging?
> 
> And atomic heat for Sandow, either good editing or this crowd is awesome.


Atomic generally means canned  Especially with Smackdown.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I love how over "YES" is, it really gives the live crowds something to do. I also love Team Friendship, I really don't remember laughing at an individual act in the WWE so much. Daniel Bryan looks like Edge's brother a little bit now 

What wasn't acceptable however, was the fact that everything outside the Bryan/Kane story was boring and unimportant. The worrying thing is that this "rest of the show" includes some of the company's top stars including the World Heavyweight Champion. It's laughable, really.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The "snobby" idiots who are too good to watch Smackdown! and such are really missing out on their daily dose of Kane and Bryan if they don't watch this episode of Smackdown!.

From start to finish, this was a very, VERY weird episode.

Still, I liked it. A lot of unexpected things, some things were done with the future in mind, and while it can be said that Kane/Bryan were overused (and that is a fact), at least they were used effectively.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE has apparently forgotten that Primo and Epico (and R-Truth/Kofi to a lesser extent) are tag teams. Maybe they weren't scheduled to be there.

This Smackdown was possibly one of the better Smackdown episodes. Most of the segments were enjoyable.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally got around to watching Smackdown, and I gotta say I absolutely loved this episode when it comes to the D-Bry/Kane segments and matches.

Ziggles/Dorito vs Orton/Shaymoose was kinda pointless, Ziggles eats ANOTHER fucking Brogue kick..

Very interested in where Slater/Mahal/Mcintyre will go.. Glad they beat down Clay. I cannot stand him.

Hopefully the Cesaro/Aksanna (spelling?) thing evolves, I was still pissed that they gave Santino a win over Cesaro.. Basically setting them up for ANOTHER match..


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Team Friendship are the saviors of Smackdown. If they show up every week Smackdown will actually be watchable again.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> I love how over "YES" is, it really gives the live crowds something to do. I also love Team Friendship, I really don't remember laughing at an individual act in the WWE so much. Daniel Bryan looks like Edge's brother a little bit now
> 
> What wasn't acceptable however, was the fact that everything outside the Bryan/Kane story was boring and unimportant. The worrying thing is that this "rest of the show" includes some of the company's top stars including the World Heavyweight Champion. It's laughable, really.


Smackdown has been a boring for months. Nobody cares about Sheamus. Forcing him down our throats won't work. He will never be a top star in the company. They should make Smackdown focus on Bryan. He's hot right now and the fans actually care about him. This was the best Smackdown in months.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Gene_Wilder said:


> omg they just berried the whole tag team division!! grrr!! damnit WWE this is like Cena and HHH teaming together. Way to kill the tag team division WWE


Except it actually was a burial.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Boss P said:


> Except it actually was a burial.


nah not really... i think this will lead into a storyline for the tag division


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

#1Peep4ever said:


> nah not really... i think this will lead into a storyline for the tag division


You have a right to think that, but until that's proven, it was a burial.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This was one of my favorite episodes of Smackdown in a LONG time and one of the few I've watched since WrestleMania. 

Kane and Daniel Bryan are the best thing's going in WWE today. The chemistry is off the charts with these two, and everything they touch seems to turn into gold at this point. The opening segment with Edge was also awesome. You can tell that they're just having a lot of fun with the whole thing and that's why they're doing it so well. 

I hope Team Friendship lasts for a while.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Daniel Bryan and Kane beating up 8 men with steel chairs might just be my favourite ending to Smackdown ever.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cyon said:


> WWE has apparently forgotten that Primo and Epico (and R-Truth/Kofi to a lesser extent) are tag teams. Maybe they weren't scheduled to be there.
> 
> This Smackdown was possibly one of the better Smackdown episodes. Most of the segments were enjoyable.


They probably didn't want to bury their two other top tag teams at the end.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Just finished watching this episode, fucking amazing. Dbry and Kane are so fucking hilarious together, I'm glad they got to finish the show off not the same 4 people again. Can't wait to see what they do tomorrow on Raw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Finally got around to watching SD. Great show this week. It was just fun and very enjoyable to watch. Kane/DB are gold together. Best thing about the entire WWE right now imo. Nice to have Edge back too.


----------

